

Show HN: SocialSign.me - About.Me for Your Email Signature  - nicoslepicos
http://socialsignme.appspot.com/

======
nicoslepicos
My cofounders and I at The Shared Web hacked this together one of the days
this weekend. It lets you indicate all your social services, and then we
create a pretty signature you can put in your email. Definitely a MVP, but it
works - so we put it up. Thought it would be a useful service for people.
Would love to know what you think!

You'll notice one of the social services is The Shared Web. We're going to be
launching The Shared Web publicly soon, so feel free to sign up at
www.thesharedweb.com for our beta invite list!

~~~
ams6110
I'm firmly in the "email should be plain text" camp but this is nicely done.

~~~
kmfrk
On the brighter side, this will also appeal to those who already have
atrocious e-mail signatures and improve your encounter with them.

Sometimes you have to play their own game.

~~~
kareemamin
You're right. We were inspired to do this after using rapportive and finding
it very useful to have the picture of the person who is emailing you show up.

------
te_chris
Why can't I add my own website to my signature?

~~~
kmfrk
It'll be there eventually. I think they're waiting to implement it, until they
include a general placeholder that fetches the favicon.

~~~
timmyd
+1 totally agree. think this is the biggest oversight of an otherwise cool
service.

needs to include your personal website/blog & company site/blog as options

------
prawn
Typo "textare" in footer.

You mention creating a signature "like this one" but then the actual signature
creates an ad for the service as an extra - obviously you want word to spread,
but there might be a more subtle way to do that, and also disclose it in the
example - a ? icon maybe?

I know it's an MVP, but you could have a few theme/style options pretty easily
- different layouts, icon sets, colour schemes, etc.

Good luck.

~~~
kareemamin
Thanks for the feedback. We'll definitely disclose in it in the example and
think of a more subtle way to help other people find out about it. We actually
added it in at the end - that's why it is not in the picture example - and we
thought it would be okay because you can delete the link once you paste the
signature in Gmail. If people like this, we'll definitely consider spending
some more time adding a few themes/styles, or open it up so others can create
themes for it.

~~~
prawn
Maybe have a checkbox (checked by default) and "Help spread the word about
this free service." They can uncheck that to skip the little ad.

------
kmfrk
It's a bit of an indie site, but <http://endor.se> could also be interesting
as an optional addition.

flavors.me and a general website link would also be great.

~~~
kareemamin
endor.se looks very interesting. We may consider the ability to enter any site
you want and we'll try to grab the fav icon for it, so we can show it nicely
in the signature.

~~~
kmfrk
Sounds like the best way to approach it.

Only the basic services are necessary, as they give people an idea of what the
service can be used for.

A laundry list of service icons in your signature also gives a slightly ...
weird impression. :)

------
chubs
Please add a stackoverfow icon? As a developer, SO is basically my resume.

~~~
kareemamin
Will do. Thanks for the suggestion.

------
minalecs
if facebook picture isn't public, shows broken image. Also would like to add
my own links. Maybe provide a few additional fields with a generic web icon.

~~~
nicoslepicos
Definitely. Will add option of which image to use (twitter, fb, linkedin or
quora profile pic), or perhaps even let users upload a service.

Will also add the ability to create field with a generic web icon.

~~~
bkudria
You should just use Gravatar.

~~~
nicoslepicos
Gravatar looks interesting - will check it out, and see if we can incorporate
it. Thanks for the headsup.

------
evanw
The Copy to Clipboard button doesn't appear to be working for me in Firefox 4.

~~~
kareemamin
Will take a look at that right now.

------
cristinacordova
The profile image brought in from Twitter was broken when I tried it out.

~~~
nicoslepicos
Hey, did you use an FB account as well? It tries to use your FB pic first if
an FB username is specified, and then goes for the Twitter pic if no FB
username is specified

~~~
cristinacordova
I didn't add my FB Account at all, so it had nothing to pull from there.

~~~
nicoslepicos
Hmm.. give it a go again and let me know if it's still buggy - I think it
should be fixed.

------
quizbiz
Can you add about.me?

~~~
nicoslepicos
That's meta. Yes. I think will just do something where you can select from a
bunch of different services to add. Will take a quick stab at it today :).

Perhaps add hackernews as well as an option?

~~~
kmfrk
>Perhaps add hackernews as well as an option?

I'm sure a lot of people would love that.

GitHub is also a must.

~~~
kareemamin
Great suggestions. We'll take a look at those.

------
amarcus
would be great to allow you to link to a blog

